# Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage



## luischen (22. Feb. 2010)

Wir haben vor knapp 15 Jahren mit unserem Nachbarn RH einen wunderschönen 45 qm großen Teich gebaucht, der in der Grundstücksmitte angelegt und zu beiden Seiten ausläuft. Wir haben seinerzeit dem äußeren Nachbarn, der Kleinkinder hatte, gemeinsam einen Zaun gebaut. Da unsere Grundstücke ansonsten nicht frei zugänglich sind, und wir keine weitere Verkehrssicherungspflicht beachten mußten, sind wir sehr glücklich mit unserem Teich. Allerdings hat der Sohn des Nachbarn inzwischen geheiratet - und er bewohnt mit seiner schwangeren Frau die Souterrainwohnung im Haus unseres Nachbarn. Die junge werdene Mutter sprach mic gestern an, wir müßten dann mal überlegen, was wir mit dem Teich machen, bzw. uns zusammensetzen, wenn das Baby da ist und sich den Garten erkunden will. Das junge Paar, beide Studenten, werden wohl erstmal bei Nachbar wohnen bleiben. Da wir damals keine Kleinkinder mehr hatten, haben wir auch die Grenze offen mit Bepflanzung gestaltet, also findet nun das bbald geborene und bald Kleinkind immer wieder Möglichkeiten, zwischen den Grundstücken zu krabbeln, zu laufen. Ich hätte nie einen vermauerten Teich haben mögen, muss ich nach der Vorgeschichte denn jetzt plötzlich auch a) finanziell mit absichern; muss überhaupt für die neuen Untermieter (nenn sie jetzt mal so, also Nachbars kinder mit Enkel) absichern, und b) wie kann man überhaupt richtig absichern bei einem geschwungenen Teich, der eine solche Größe hat?

Freue mich auf Eure Zuschriften und Tipps

LG Luischen


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Haftung Reihenhaus - Ist das eine Frage? Wie soll ich da abstimmen? Man müßte überall einen Haken machen.

Kannst du eine Skizze anfertigen?


----------



## Joachim (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo Luischen und willkommen erstmal im Forum! 

Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Grundstück mit Teich, dann kann man sich ein Bild der Lage machen. Aber soweit ich weis, ist der Eigentümer des Teiches auch für dessen Sicherung zuständig. Aber da kommen sicher noch Antworten zu...



_EDIT: Hab mal die Umfrage gelöscht. MfG Annett_


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo Luischen, 

so ein gemeinsamer Teich ist leider oft Anlass für Probleme. 
Das sich Situationen ändern können habt Ihr leider beim Bau nicht bedacht. Da hätte man bereits Einigung treffen können. 
Ich kann die Eltern in der Sorge um das Kind durchaus verstehen. 
Hier gehts in meinen Augen weniger um die rechtliche Seite, sondern zuerst mal um die freundschaftlich nachbarschaftliche Seite. 
Wenn Ihr nichts anderes vereinbart habt denke ich, das der Nachbar im übelsten Fall seine Seite zukippen kann, in dem Fall wärest Du für die Sicherheit der noch verbleibenden Seite verantwortlich. 
Ich drück Euch die Daumen, das Ihr zusammen eine gute Lösung findet. 

Fotos von der Situation wären nicht schlecht, dann kommen sicher mehr Tipps wie man sichern kann. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## luischen (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Bin neu hier....und habe das mit der Umfrage wohl nicht gerade mit Bravour gemacht, sondern nur Stichworte meiner Frage eingestellt. SorrY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drwr (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo,

in einem ähnlichen Fall hat ein Bekannter von mir ca 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ein
Baustahlmatte angebracht . Liegt in Ufernähe rundherum punktuell auf.
Das haben bisher 3 Kinder überlebt. Vielleicht ist das eine Idee.
Ansonsten schwierig. Sicher ist rechtlich eine Sicherungspflicht, aber den ganzen Teich einzäunen oder einmauern ist wohl auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei

Gruß Wolfgang:  kopfkratz


----------



## luischen (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo,
leider habe ich auf die Schnelle kein Bild, aber wir haben alles gemeinsam incl. Wasserfall gebaut. Zuschütten, ich liebe unseren Teich und meine/unsere Fische.


----------



## luischen (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in einem ähnlichen Fall hat ein Bekannter von mir ca 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ein
> Baustahlmatte angebracht . Liegt in Ufernähe rundherum punktuell auf.
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,
was kostet denn so eine Matte - hört sich gut an ! Vele Grüße Luischen


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

So eine Baustahlmatte ist nicht teuer. 
Bei richtig großen Teichen hilft ggf ein straff gespanntes Netz für die erstenJahre noch besser. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mt Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*



> ... ein straff gespanntes Netz ...


Jetzt wo du es sagst.
Habe ich vorgestern auf dem Baumarkt gesehen. Und zwar solche zum Sichern der Ladung auf Anhängern.

Suche mal nach 'schutznetz' in der Kategorie Kaufen > Business & Industrie > Baugewerbe

Zum Befestigen würde ich Einschlaghülsen verwenden. Als Verbindung zwischen diesen imprägnierte Dachlatten. Diese kannst du gleich durch die Maschen fädeln.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Bei Dachdeckerbedarf bekommt man auch Schutznetze.
Einfach mal bei e-bucht gucken


----------



## dersil (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo luischen

siehe hier


----------



## karsten. (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo

ich meine die Storys mit den Netzen oder Gittern die jahrelang im Wasser oder kurz drüber rummodern 
und Teichpflege und "Teichgenuss" zwingend ausschließen sind längst durch 

Bedenkt bitte auch die Gefahren die erst recht von diesen Teilen ausgehen !

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5332/?q=kindersicher
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15111/?q=kindersicherung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14933/?q=kindersicherung

versucht die Gitter und Netze hochkant hinzustellen ...
nennt man Zaun 

dann klappt´s auch mit dem Nachbarn 

mfG


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*



luischen schrieb:


> ...........wenn das Baby da ist und sich den Garten erkunden will. Das junge Paar, beide Studenten, werden wohl erstmal bei Nachbar wohnen bleiben. Da wir damals keine Kleinkinder mehr hatten, haben wir auch die Grenze offen mit Bepflanzung gestaltet, also findet nun das bbald geborene und bald Kleinkind immer wieder Möglichkeiten, zwischen den Grundstücken zu krabbeln, zu laufen........





Hallo 

  ich weiß gar nicht , wie ich mir die Situation vorstellen soll   

ich habe 2 Söhne großgezogen und mein Enkel ist bald 4

ich glaube mich nicht daran erinnern zu können , dass meine je durch den Garten gekrabbelt sind 

auch nie auf einer Decke oder Matte je weiter als ich greifen kann
selbst als sie laufen können wurde der Abstand kaum größer einen Meter 

wer will denn seine Babys in Netze oder auf waagerechte Baumatten "schicken"

ein mögliches Problem könnte erst zwischen 3 und 4 Jahren auftreten ,
dass man mal auf dem eigenen Grundstück die Kinder möglicherweise schon mal 
eine Sekunde aus den Augen lässt...... 


wenn man mit den einschlägigen Stichwörtern googelt ........
erfährt man sehr schnell , dass bei den tragischen Unfällen eigentlich nie ....



die Teiche schuld sind ...... 

andere Gefahren wie Treppen , Fenster , Straßen , Strom usw.
mit mehr Opfern 
werden selten konsquent aus dem Leben verbannt ....


natürlich kann man so nicht vor jungen Eltern argumentieren  :shock 

deshalb würde ich die "Füße stillhalten" bis die "Gegenseite"  konkrete Vorschläge macht.

mfG





http://www.ra-kotz.de/gartenteich.htm


----------



## hipsu (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

einfach nen kleinen zaun bauen, ein paar holzfosten in den boden rein aller 2 meter und dann ein paar querlatten drangeschaubt. höhe kann man ja beliebig machen, 1m oder so. ist relativ billig, wobei man das holz schon im baustoffhandel kaufen sollte und nicht im baumarkt und hält lange. außerdem siehts noch schön aus wenn man es ordentlich macht


----------



## Boxerfan (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hei, setz Dich lieber mit einer gerüstbau Firma in Verbindung. Die Netze vom Gerüstbau faulen nicht im Wasser.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## ebo (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo.

Oder eine schicke Natursteinmauer. Wenn das gut gemacht wird sieht es von deiner Seite klasse aus und die Kinder sind auch sicher
Ev. je nach Größe mit ein oder zwei Fenstern zum Teich hin?
Das ist auf jeden Fall die sichere Variante.

Also Möglichkeiten gibt es genug.

Zumindest bevor ich da Stahlmatten oder Netze unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche montiere. Auch da können Kleinkinder ertrinken wenn sie blöd fallen und mit dem Gesicht nach unten liegen bleiben.
Ihr würdet eures Lebens nicht mehr froh wenn das passiert.

lg
ebo


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Halli Hallo Hallöle  

Querlaufende Latten laden natürlich zum drüber klettern ein, das ist ja fast wie ein Klettergerüst. 
Aber da kommt mir gerade eine Kindersicherung in den Sinn, die uns anlässlich des schönen Teichtreffens bei Doris und Erwin und dem damit verbundenen Ausflug zu Naturagart. 
Dort war hinter dem Canyon bzw. der Schlucht ein recht neu angelegter Schwimmteich, der zu einem großen Teil von __ Wildrosen eingerahmt war. 
Der Geschäftsführer von Naturagart sagte dazu, das sei effektiver als jeder noch so hohe Zaun, ist preiswerter und dazu noch hübscher. Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch einen Teil des Teiches so sichern ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## dersil (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

@ karsten.

 danke für den Link
steht verständlich alles drin

wenn man bei verständlich mal vom wenn und aber absieht :? ist in der Rechtsprechung
nun mal so

hat mir geholfen


@ wuzzel

ein Teich auf zwei Grundstücken
da müssten ja beide Anlieger ihre Strategie besprechen.
Und beide Anlieger dann auch z.B. den Rosen"zaun" anlegen.

und wenn das Kind erst ein mal in den Teich gefallen ist, ist es sicher schwer zu klären, von welchem Grundstück aus das Kind in das Wasser fiel!


das ist aber `ne harte Nuss


----------



## ebo (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Deswegen ne schicke Mauer. Die kann man später auch wieder abreißen. Ok ich kenne die Maße nicht ne Klagemauer muss es ja auch nicht werden.

Zur Not Teich auf der Grenze teilen. Mauer ziehn und Teich auf deiner Seite wieder neu gestalten. Wäre vermutlich eh das Beste. 


Und erkläre mir das mit dem Netz mal.
Stell dir vor das Kind fällt in den Teich auf das Netz. Das Gesicht nach unten. Oder soll das Netz oberhalb der Wasseroberfäche angebracht werden? Wenn ja wie lange? Bis die 8 Jahre alt sind? Ich will dir ja nicht die Illusionen rauben aber ein Netz oder Matte ist meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Lösung.

lg
ebo


----------



## dersil (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

@ Luischen


Bitte  Bitte

stell doch mal Fotos ein


----------



## drwr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo,

Natürlich kan man, wenn man sich dummstellt auch bei 5 cm Wassertiefe ertrinken.
Deshalb rege ich eine Kampagne gegen Pfützen im Hof an !!
Ich kann nur sagen daß zwei meiner Freunde ( beide Hausvermieter mit mehreren
Parteien ) so ihre Teich abgesichert haben, nie was passiert ist und die Stahlmatten sogar
den Sprung eines Erwachsen aushalten ( aber ich verrate mein Gewicht nicht ).
Es geht rechtlich ja um eine Sicherung, auch ein Treppengeländern bewahrt nicht vor Stürzen
reicht aber im  Ernstfall vor Gericht eher aus als ein fehlendes Geländer.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## drwr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Hallo,

schau Dir mal diesen Link an, er behandelt umfassend die rechtliche Seite

http://www.ra-kotz.de/gartenteich.htm

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ebo (1. März 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Nachbarn auf beiden offenen Grundstücken gebaut - Haftungsfrage*

Die Frage ist aber was passiert wenn auch wenn ich alles rechtliche getan habe. Es sein denn man hat kein Gewissen.

Was nutzt es wenn ich rechtlich alles getan habe es aber trotzdem passiert. Ich wollte das nicht mit meinem Gewissen ausmachen.

lg
ebo


----------

